# Aquarium Suppliers



## bugs (26 Sep 2007)

Recommendations for suppliers of bespoke tanks (or possibly even a stock 48 x 18 x 18 )?

I've come across these but never heard of them before today:

http://www.bossaquariums.co.uk/
Very competitive pricing but how come? The cynic in me...

http://www.ndaquatics.co.uk/
More what I'd expect to pay but why more expensive? (No pleasing me ...  )


----------



## beeky (27 Sep 2007)

The Boss ones do seem very cheap, but they don't state the thickness of the glass used. Also, I can't find any prices for the cabinets. It's the cabinets that always seem to cost the big money.

edit: Also, the sizes seem a little disappointing IMO. If I were getting a big tank, say 5' or bigger I'd want more than an 18" width/depth.  Big tanks should increase proportionately IMO, otherwise they look very thin. I've always wanted a 6'x2'x2'.....


----------



## Maximumbob (27 Sep 2007)

I came across this site browsing PFK.  I have NO experience dealing with them however.

http://www.aquariums.ltd.uk/index.asp


----------



## bugs (27 Sep 2007)

beeky said:
			
		

> The Boss ones do seem very cheap, but they don't state the thickness of the glass used. Also, I can't find any prices for the cabinets. It's the cabinets that always seem to cost the big money.
> 
> edit: Also, the sizes seem a little disappointing IMO. If I were getting a big tank, say 5' or bigger I'd want more than an 18" width/depth.  Big tanks should increase proportionately IMO, otherwise they look very thin. I've always wanted a 6'x2'x2'.....



Cabinets are not an issue for me. Never like any of those supplied as standard - they're either cheap and nasty laminated board, ugly, or both. I'm making my own cabinet, completely built in to an alcove, probably with cabinets above. Probably out of solid Cherry or similar.

Agree re the dimensions of tanks - I'm likely to go for a bespoke 52" x 20" but cannot decide on height. I'd like 24" but I'm considering El Natural for this tank and >18" is not discouraged.

Thanks for the line Maximumbob - I've added it to my fav's.


----------



## lawrencezarb (5 Oct 2007)

I am thinking of buying a tank from aquariums Ltd.

http://www.aquariums.ltd.uk/index.asp

Has anybody had any experience of this company?


----------



## james3200 (5 Oct 2007)

I have a 800lt optiwhite tank and ADA stand on the way from them, have been told it is getting delivery on wednesday so i will let you know. As for dealing with them, they have been pretty good.


----------



## lawrencezarb (12 Oct 2007)

Hi James3200,

did you get your tank?...What is the verdict?


----------



## james3200 (12 Oct 2007)

AWESOME

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/forum/v ... php?t=1042


----------

